# Physik für Fortgeschrittene



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/5334/hammerbalancecj6.jpg


----------



## seeba (1 Februar 2009)

Massenschwerpunkt macht's möglich...


----------



## euro (1 Februar 2009)

Das ist doch gar nix!


----------



## crash (1 Februar 2009)

euro schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nix!
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken




                                         Das stinkt aber gewaltig. *ROFL*


----------



## Golden Egg (1 Februar 2009)

euro schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nix!



Naja da sieht man eindeutig das Photo Shop nachgeholfen hat....


----------



## vierlagig (1 Februar 2009)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Naja da sieht man eindeutig das Photo Shop nachgeholfen hat....



mit photoshop wäre es nicht so aufgefallen!


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

Nur so zur Info, das von mir verlinkte Bild ist kein Fake


----------



## argv_user (1 Februar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Nur so zur Info, das von mir verlinkte Bild ist kein Fake


 
Aber natürlich ist das echt. Jeder Heimwerker sieht das sofort.


----------



## peter(R) (1 Februar 2009)

Funktioniert bestimmt solange der Hammerkopf schwer genug ist
und den Maßstab nach oben zieht.

peter(R)


----------



## euro (1 Februar 2009)

Mein Bild sollte auch nicht ernst gemeint sein.
Aber das das funktioniert zeigt ja auch mein Bild. Ist halt nur auf den Kopf gestellt.
Und stimmt, ist auch nicht mit Photoshop gemacht. 

Was aber auch ohne Computer funktioniert: 
Zollstock in der Mitte anwinkeln und ein Messer o.ä. in die Mitte stecken. Beim richtigen Winkel funktionierts.
(Die schlechte Qualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen)


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2009)

euro schrieb:


> Mein Bild sollte auch nicht ernst gemeint sein.
> Aber das das funktioniert zeigt ja auch mein Bild. Ist halt nur auf den Kopf gestellt.
> Und stimmt, ist auch nicht mit Photoshop gemacht.
> 
> ...


 

Geht aber nur wenn das Messer eien feste Verbindung mit den Zollstock hat. Also das es eine Masseeinheit wird.
 Ansonsten läge der Schwerpunkt vorne auf der Messerspitze.


----------



## Jens_Ohm (6 März 2009)

Ich habe dazu ein Video auf yt gefunden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&v=j0Qu8cibT9I

Grüße Jens


----------



## maxi (8 März 2009)




----------

